# Icloud inaccessible depuis MAJ



## devy (22 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à accéder à Icloud depuis mon Apple TV qui vient d'être mise à jour. 
Lorsque je souhaite accéder à mon flux de photo, Il m'est demandé de me connecter puis d'accepter les nouvelles conditions d'utilisations. Une fois acceptées, L'Apple TV semble vouloir se connecter puis revient sans cesse à cette question...
J'ai cru à un bug Icloud suite au dernières mise à jours d'OS, mais voilà plusieurs jours que je suis planté ainsi.

J'ai réinitialisé totalement l'ATV ce matin, sans succès.
Mon flux et mes photos partagées sont visibles depuis l'ipad2 ( volontairement laissé en Ios7 pour le moment ).

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2014)

As tu contacté le SAV d'Apple sur ce problème ?


----------



## devy (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour et merci de la réponse,

Malheureusement je suis hors 90 jours d'assistance et hors garantie.
Mais je peux essayer .

David.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Septembre 2014)

devy a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de la réponse,
> 
> Malheureusement je suis hors 90 jours d'assistance et hors garantie.
> Mais je peux essayer .
> ...



Apple assure le SAV de ses logiciels et donc suite à la mise en place d'un nouveau il est joignable sur les problèmes rencontrés.


----------



## devy (23 Septembre 2014)

Le technicien Apple m'a en effet bien reçu et à instantanément compris mon problème !
Avec la MAJ mon format régional était passé sur USA et mon fuseau horaire sur Cupertino ! (je crois avoir tout regardé, sauf çà ....)

Cependant il a été nécessaire de restaurer l'apple TV.

Un grand merci donc pour le conseil ( je n'aurais jamais pensé que l'assistance Apple s&#8217;attarderait sur mon cas. ) 
Et un grand merci à cette même assistance !

a+


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2014)

j'ai le même souci depuis ce matin. Mon fuseau horaire est le bon. je viens de lancer une restauration.


edit :
bon, la restauration est pire que le mal, je ne connecte même plus mon compte iCloud...
les MAJ chez Apple ça commence vraiment à faire chier


----------



## devy (28 Septembre 2014)

Salut,

regardes les deux réglages 
" format régional" >> français
" fuseau horaire : >> en manuel sur paris 

a+


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2014)

j'étais bien.

à force de tenter de me connecter, il a fini par accepter. :hein:


----------



## classikclems (4 Août 2019)

J’ai trouvé une solution : allez dans votre iPhone ou iPad, dans la section iCloud (en appuyant sur votre portrait, mot de passe et sécurité, et tout en bas : obtenir un code de validation.
Ensuite allez vous connecter dans l’Apple tv, et à la fin de votre mot de passe, rajoutez le code de validation. Et là : ça fonctionne


----------

